# Printer mg5420 canon



## Panfifty1 (Nov 30, 2016)

OK, I have FreeBSD 11 installed and a Canon MG 5420 printer wireless and I have it setup thru CUPS. It won't print anything but I get data sent successfully but no error. Well I just discovered it will print from thunderbird perfectly. I don't know where to look to figure this out. Thanks.


----------



## tingo (Nov 30, 2016)

The first thing to check when your printer (any printer) receives the data but refuses to print it: paper size! Quite a few printers refuse to print if you send them jobs for Letter-sized paper but only got A4 paper in the printer...


----------



## Oko (Nov 30, 2016)

tingo said:


> The first thing to check when your printer (any printer) receives the data but refuses to print it: paper size! Quite a few printers refuse to print if you send them jobs for Letter-sized paper but only got A4 paper in the printer...


No the first thing to check is log files!

@OP This is a very poor problem report. Post your cups configuration file. Since you want to print on the network you will also need to post your network configuration and firewall details for us to troubleshoot the problem assuming the printer is not the paper weight (you checked that right?).


----------

